# Tappan LAKE ICE UPDATE



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Tappan Lake ice update : BAYS ARE OPEN..........Main Lake has open water but some thin ice on it in spots !!!


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was out Sat. , Sun., and Tues. and caught fish each day. Ice should be gone after this rain.


PS-50 crappie, 1 largemouth and 1 bluegill on Tues---nothing big though


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

Fishin365 said:


> I was out Sat. , Sun., and Tues. and caught fish each day. Ice should be gone after this rain.
> 
> 
> PS-50 crappie, 1 largemouth and 1 bluegill on Tues---nothing big though


That sounds like a good trip no doubt! I'll be on Clendening for crappie this weekend.


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

Zero ice.....boat in first bay. Looks around a foot below summer pool. had rod but wasn't really plannin on a fishing trip. Stopped at one spot had a few light bites, but the wind was kicking my butt so I left.


----------



## liamlvister (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Hopefully the icy part would be gone sooner.


----------



## LUNDCHOP (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

What are the water temps at tappan

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Rondy said:


> What are the water temps at tappan
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


41 main lake 45 in the warmest bay i fished in


----------

